# Orbiting Playing Cards Vs Star Ship



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Trying out the Star Ship 24-50 for horizontal playing cards moving in an orbital path. The extra spped from the extended draw are a big plus in slicing playing cards. I had a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another one. This shot went through the t-shirt and made a lot of noise against the back of the backstop.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

That's some mighty nice shootin


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are a mean machine with that thing!!! Lovely shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You are going to have to beef up your back stop if your going to play with the big bore. Great shooting as always. Love it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really enjoy exploring and learning to shoot any thing with bands and a pouch. Each shooter teaches me some something and helps refine my technique. Shooting the Star Ship with an extra 12 inches of sling shot came with a new variable to be aware of. It's amazing how smooth the shot can be with such a long draw and the fact that its so light makes in effortless. Shooting cards sitting still was a challenge a few years ago but shooting them in motion brings it to another level.

That mental state and focus at the moment of release is so satisfying. Knowing the ball is going to do exactly what I intend. My experience with the Star Ship 24-50 as taught me a lesson.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

We should all learn from you, TF. Very inspiring.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Fun times Man, fun times...

I need to get out and get some shooting done pretty soon as well... starting to go stir crazy with all the work and no play...


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Fun times Man, fun times...
> 
> I need to get out and get some shooting done pretty soon as well... starting to go stir crazy with all the work and no play...


You know what they say about all work and no play .......


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow marty you are truly talented sir. YOU are "surgical"  I love your videos. Very inspirational. So gifted. Hopefully some day I'll be able to so stuff like that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Doug. It starts with desire followed by intelligent persistent practice.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Thanks Doug. It starts with desire followed by intelligent persistent practice.


Now I know what's wrong I'm missing the smart part. B)


----------

